# Family death & tragedy



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel really strange writing this I really don't like to publicize my personal problems but this one goes way beyond just myself.
Recently about a month ago my dad passed away . My wife and I have been busy getting his things in order, 
(he liked collecting cars , boats Etc). We also have to help my mother get her life in order .
On top of that This last Sunday morning I got word that my brother lost his life on Saturday (he left behind his wife and daughter she's 20). I'm going to make an Urn and picture frame for them , Any ideas and advice are greatly appreciated .

I feel that LJs is my woodworking family and would like to ask for your Prayers for everyone involved in this time of need .

I'm going to forward all responses and prayers to my sister and daughter in-law so they know their not alone and to show them that we care.

Thank you for all your support
RJ / Ron Gall


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Ron, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your father and brother in such a short time spam. I will be praying that you and your family will feel God's presence in a special way and will provide the strength and wisdom needed to get through this.

Feel free to PM me if you have any special requests or needs that I might help you with.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

My deepest condolences on your loss. I can't imagine how difficult it is to lose two people in your life so close together. Please let your family know that I'm thinking of them.

As far as the picture frame goes, it's going to come down to the stile you're looking for. If it's a more traditional frame, those are pretty simple, mitered corners and so forth. You could do a simple mitered frame with a wood "mat" inside. I've done this a few times and the come out real nice. You make the outer frame like you would any typical picture frame, to go inside that I cut a piece of half inch birch ply that I'd put a nice veneer on (if you want to cut 4 pieces with 45 degree ends to look like they are mitered, that's an option). In the plywood I cut the rabbet for the glass and picture. I hope that gives you an idea to start with.

I can't give much advice on turning an urn, I've not tried to do a hollow vessel before. However, if you don't know about it already, www.woodturningonline.com has some great projects, including hollow vessels and urns (one in particular about how to use a PVC threaded cap fitting to close your urn.

Good luck.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

You all have my prayers and best wishes….........Life is what happens to you while you are busy making other plans…..............so sad…......................


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear about you loss. I wish I had some magic words to make the hurt go away. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## FRITZ (Jul 18, 2008)

Ron ,,, We just spoke the other day on the phone about you losing your dad and i know how you felt about that,and we even was talking about your brother and how far he lived from you and your mom.I can only image how you are feeling..You all have my prayers and thoughts.Hope you know you can call me anytime if you need someone to talk to.
Best regards
Ron Fritz


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

so sorry for your ( and your family's ) loss .
i'm still dealing with my brothers loss .

my prayers to you all .


----------



## JerseyJoe (Aug 29, 2008)

Ron, my deepest condolences.. I had a simlar situation last year in my family. Losing my father in May and my brother (age 50) in November. My father was 83 so it was his time to go and having to deal with his death was easier than my brother of which I still can't get over. I hope someday when we meet again I'll understand why he had to go so young, but until then we will just pray that he is at peace and in the loving hands of the lord. I hope the same for your brother and father.

Best wishes and prayers to you and your family.

Joe


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss Rj…these are clearly tough times for you and your family…

Matt


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. We'll be putting you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

We have a saying in Scotland 
GOD LOVE YOU.
I hope you are able to overcome this tragic time in your life and my wife and I send you Love from Scotland you deserve all you can get in that direction depply felt condolences and KIndest regards Alistair


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Ron, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and the family. I think I sent you a prayer my only daugther sent me when she lost her first baby recently. I felt it was her way of letting me know she was going to be alright. It might be nice to send it to your brothers family.

God Bless
tom


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

We're here for you Ron. And if I may offer one piece of advice for you on talking with your mother and brother's wife and kids, say the same. I'm here for you. I've had to deal with loss in the past as well. That was really the only thing I wanted to hear if anything.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron,
I too feel your sence of loss. I will be praying for you and your family to get through this awful time. I have no great words of wisdom but just know that we care and that you will get through this. Our prayers to you and yours.

Chuck


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

I want to Thank Everyone for keeping us in there thoughts and prayers it means more than words can express .

Thank you & God Bless 
Rj/Ron Gall


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I can only guess the feelings of losing your Dad and then your brother so quickly. Our prayers are with you and your family.

God Bless


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I too have experienced loss recently of my favorite Uncle Harold. He was my Mothers brother and was very much like her. So I visited him often when I missed Mom. I can tell you this, the hurt is terrible and you think you'll never get over it.. But as time goes by you realize they live on in us and in our family. I am deeply sorry for your loss and pray for you and your family that they overcome their loss in a short time. With God's help they will. May both their souls and all the souls of the faithfully departed through the mercy of God rest in peace. Amen - mike


----------



## MRBILL (Aug 15, 2007)

Ron,
Sorry for your loss, we have also lost close family recently and know the feeling of loss. We will keep you and your extended family in our prayers.

Bill Roland


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My sincere condolences on your loss Ron. That's a heavy burden for the even strongest of heart. You are in my prayers and thoughts. Rest assured, the fog will clear soon enough.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

********************ty deal

sorry!

obituaries suck

7 gifts given to men

piuoty? spelling might be off?.......never pretend you are what you arent

wisdom…......doesnt neccasarily mean your nice

knowledge…........doesnt mean your nice either?, both of the last two is a rare gift indeed if one has both?

grace….............extremely hard to find but inherently needed in all situations that become difficult

hope…........all too often lost, gotta love the person who never looses "hope"

faith…...............seperates men from boys

all six above die when he/she dies but the last and greatest gift of all, is "love"................and quite simply. "love springs eternal"

sorry for your loss


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ron, they say that God never gives us more than we can handle. My sincerest condolences on your losses. Hang in there.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Ron, you and your family are in my prayers…


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Ron and Family,
As you begin a new phase of your lives without your Dad and Brother, take comfort that they will always be remembered by family, friends, co-workers and people who miss them in their daily routine, and may not have known their names. Each and every one of us leaves a mark that is remembered by someone somewhere. I extend my sincere sympathies.
Jack


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ron 
I send my most sincere condolences to you and your family. I know Gods love surrounds your whole family and
will send you many wonderful memories of your father and brother,Hold these memories close and cerebrate the good you all had together while you loved and enjoyed each other. My Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.
Jim


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ron,
So very sorry to hear about a fellow LJ losing not only his father, but brother as well.
Our thought and prayers are with you for sure during this difficult time. 
Please try your best to hold onto all of the wonderful memories I am sure you have of 
both of them, they will remain in your heart forever!

Gene


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Have included you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rj. My prayers go out to you and your family. You a good friend & if you ever need someone to talk to please call or email me. God bless you & your family.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

This is heart breaking, and I can only imagine how hard it is for you (the family).

I wish you all the best, in these hard times, and in the better times that will follow.

you will be in our prayers, and thoughts.

Peace.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

RJ,
I'm so sorry to hear this tragedy.
I'll be praying for you and your familly my friend…...
If I can say something now, that is, look for the Lord Jesus as hard as you can, He is the only one to give peace, confort and strenght to you and all your family members.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

My most sincere regrets for you and all your family. May the memories of your time together ease the burden of their passing.
Peace,
Gary


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

My sincere condolences to you and your grieving family. Life is so unpredictable and can seem so unfair. I hope you and your loved ones get through this rough, emotional road together, knowing the love each of you have among you will bind you together.

As for your picture frame, I really like your past work, especially the way you handled the live edge of the maple as seen here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16761. It makes me think of how life has rough edges, yet there is inner beauty that can be brought from within. This is a beautiful piece and the wood looks like rays of sunshine and life.

Peace for you and yours.
Meilie


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Ron So sorry to hear about your loss. A friend of my sons who was 11 yr old, was hit by a truck and killed on Wed. my son is devastated. God is always present to help us in our time of need. May God bless you and all of your family members as you go through this time of morning.


----------

